# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  AVG Free 9.0 est disponible : peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Scurit : AVG Free 9.0 est disponible*
*Mais peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?*


AVG Technologies vient de sortir la version gratuite (pour un usage familial) de son Anti-Virus Pro 9.0 

Par rapport  la version payante, AVG Free 9.0 possde quelques dfauts
Il lui manque par exemple, une fonctionnalit de dtection des menaces fonde sur l'analyse des comportements anormaux, un mode ddi aux jeux, une protection contre les root-kits et un mode de surf scuris prsent par exemple dans la version payante de  Internet Security 9.0 (du mme AVG). 

Mais AVG Free possde aussi des qualits.

AVG 9 serait plus rapide que la version 8.5 dans l'analyse des fichiers. Son efficacit galement serait  la hausse puisqu'il embarque un "_scanner renforc_". Enfin, et mme si en terme de scurit ce genre de chose n'est pas critique, l'interface a t rafraichie en profondeur.





AVG Free 9.0 fonctionne sous Windows XP, Vista et  Windows 7.

Il est tlchargeable  cette adresse.

Mais peut-on vraiment se fier  un antivirus gratuit ?

A vous de nous faire part de vos expriences.

Source

Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Scurit de Dveloppez.
 ::fleche::  L'antivirus gratuit de Microsoft  provoque une guerre de communication 

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la famille des anti-virus gratuits en gnral et de ceux de AVG en particulier ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que AVG Free 9.0 est une bonne protection contre les virus et autres malwares ?

----------


## h472009

bah oui, et plus qu'un logiciel payant....

Vous me direz pourquoi???!!!!!

Parce que anti virus qui se craque ou qu'on patch ou qu'on trouve ces cls partout sur internet n'a mme pas pu se dfendre pour me dfendre, alors pourquoi payer de l'argent pour  une arnaque ... ::D: 

NB: on install des antivirus juste pour que notre conscience soit  l'aise, pas pour nous dfendre  ::aie::

----------


## Humanum

> NB: on install des antivirus juste pour que notre conscience soit  l'aise, pas pour nous dfendre


+1

L'antivirus ne defend que contre les virus connus... Et les nouveaux ??? Faut attendre qu'il y'ait un patch...

Interessant sur la securite en general...

http://www.schneier.com/index.html

----------


## RideKick

a me fait hurler cette question "peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?" et la reciproque pour un payant ? 
Qu'est-ce qui garanti que celui qu'on paie est mieux que celui qu'on ne paie pas ?

Alors aprs voila, tout les gugusse de la famille et de navarre aprs vienne jouer les informaticiens "oui alors tu m'as rpar mon pc comme un boss, je t'en remercie par contre tu as mi un antivirus gratuit et donc je pense que tu as fais une erreur en effet mon pc rame et n'est pas protg je le sais car j'ai lu un livre sur l'informatique dans mes toilettes"......

bon bref, un antivirus gratuit c'est comme un auytre logiciel gratuit, votre navigateur il est gratuit non ? est-ce qu'il est pas aussi performant qu'un qu'on vous facturerais 49 euros tout les 2 ans ?

----------


## ctxnop

> a me fait hurler cette question "peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?"


Je plussoie fortement. Je ne comprend mme pas qu'on puisse se poser la question de cette manire...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Perso, les AV gratuits ne m'ont jamais dus !

La seule fois ou j'ai chopp un virus, c'tait sur un PC que j'avais achet tout fait (a remonte  Win98) ou Norton AV tait pr-install et gratuit pendant un an, je crois ! Aprs qu'il ai laiss pass ce virus, je l'ai remplac par AVG  l'poque, je crois  ::?:  (ouch, ma mmoire me fait dfaut  ::oops:: ) puis depuis plusieurs annes maintenant j'utilise Avast Home, sans soucis !

Mais de toutes faons, en matire de virus comme de bien autre chose en informatique, le plus gros risque se situe entre la chaise et le clavier !  ::mouarf::

----------


## RTN14

Mme chose, quand j'ai du remplacer mon valuation de Norton (il y a un petit temps dj), j'ai install AVG et au premier scan il m'a trouv des virus que norton n'avait pas vu! Depuis j'ai toujours t sous AVG, sauf un essais de panda, qui s'est plant, impossible de le dsinstaller!

----------


## Firwen

> "Software is like sex, It's better when It's Free" - Linus Torvald.


Seul le bobo basique, celui qui prend le JT TF1 comme credo et Paris Match comme livre de chevet croit encore au vieil argument :

"C'est payant/plus cher donc c'est mieux"

----------


## goomazio

Les anti-virus gratuits sont brids (pas comme les navigateurs gratuits qu'on connait). 

En fait, en regardant ce tableau comparatif pour AVG, on remarque que la version gratuite, comme la payante, contient l'anti-virus (la partie importante). Mais, est-ce que les fonctionnalits payantes n'ont vraiment aucun rapport avec la protection contre les virus ?
Par exemple, l'anti-rootkit :



> *Advanced Anti-Rootkit protection*
> Ensures even the toughest and most sophisticated hidden threats are kept out.


Et donc, en fonction de la rponse je rajouterais : est-ce qu'un anti-virus gratuit (par rapport au payant, c'est bien a ?) est vraiment fiable ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Firwen

Allez un dbut de rponse sur un des rares sites qui propose des comparatif AV un peu prs objectif ( avis personnel ) :


www.virus.gr





La version d'AVG teste est la free Edition et elle dpasse un bon nombre de solutions payantes.
Mais fait est qu'elle est inutilisable gratuitement en entreprise, seul ClamWin l'est.

----------


## goomazio

La version payante d'AVG ne fait donc pas partie de ce test ? 

Je pense qu'on peut interprter la question de Gordon Fowler comme ceci : est-ce que la version gratuite d'un antivirus est moins bonne que sa version payante ? 

Et en fait la rponse  cette question se trouve "clairement" dans le tableau comparatif que j'ai post. Mais reste  comprendre toutes ces fonctionnalits payantes. Comme la fonctionnalit *Game Mode* : est-ce que sans a on risque de chopper des virus quand on joue ? C'est un mister pour un novice comme moi... la description n'est pas super pousse.

----------


## Firwen

> Comme la fonctionnalit Game Mode : est-ce que sans a on risque de chopper des virus quand on joue ? C'est un mister pour un novice comme moi... la description n'est pas super pousse.


Gnralement la fonction "game mode" consiste   rduire / stoper le bouclier rsident lors du lancement d'un jeu pour gagner en performance
Donc non, son absence n'est pas un "risque potentiel".

----------


## shenron666

Pour ma part, j'utilisais "AVG free 7.5" il y a bien longtemps
il y a quelques annes, la version 8 est sortie, je ne l'ai pas fait tout de suite mais j'ai fini par mettre  jour (entendre installer la 8  la place de la 7.5)
au final, a doit bien faire prs de 10 ans que j'utilise AVG free et la seule fois o j'ai chop un virus c'est quand j'ai voulu ouvrir un zip que AVG bloquait, j'ai dsactiv AVG et paf  ::aie:: 
depuis je ne dsactive plus AVG et j'en suis pleinement satisfait

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Bonjour  tous,




> Je pense qu'on peut interprter la question de Gordon Fowler comme ceci : est-ce que la version gratuite d'un antivirus est moins bonne que sa version payante ?


C'est tout  fait ma question !  ::ccool:: 

Mais j'avoue, ma formulation tait provocante.

Elle vient du fait que sur ce forum, j'ai dj vu beaucoup "d'adversaires" du gratuit (qui ne jurent que par NOD32 par exemple).
Voire des adversaires de l'anti-virus tout court (mais c'est une autre histoire).
Leurs ractions pourraient tre intressantes.

Utilisant moi-mme des gratuits depuis des annes sur mes machines prives, je me vois mal faire le procs d'AVG Free  :;): 

En revanche ta remarque, goomazio, est trs pertinente : si il y'a l'essentiel (voire un peu plus dans une version gratuite), cela signifie que les fonctionnalits supplmentaires incluses dans la version payantes sont secondaires... 

Donc je retourne la question : les versions payantes des anti-virus sont-elles de sympathiques entourloupettes ?  ::mrgreen:: 

NB : J'utilise aussi des versions payantes !

----------


## souviron34

> Donc je retourne la question : les versions payantes des anti-virus sont-elles de sympathiques entourloupettes ?


bof...

A mon avis on peut s'attendre  avoir un lger dcalage (de quelques jours sans doute) sur la mise  jour des BDs, mais pour le reste,  mon avis les versions an tant que telles n'ont pas de diffrences..

Aprs il y a certainement des gogos administratifs qui se laissent attirer par "la scurit payante est meilleure que la gratuite", et les "outils pour firewall, intranet, et autres BDs", mais 


Moi galement j'ai toujours fonctionn avec AVG (_7.1, puis 7.5, puis 8.5 (le passage  8 a t pnible, la mise  jour n'tant pas correcte pendant 3 mois_)) gratuit, et depuis 10 ans je n'ai jamais eu de problmes..

Et j'ai horreur des "politiques" commerciales style Norton, qui d'une part te disent "c'est gratuit" mais au bout d'un an tu payes bonbon pour te mettre  jour et d'autre part ont une espce de "faux partenariat"... : ou bien ils sont vraiment partenaires, et alors a devrait tre inclus directement (et pas qu'on te demande) dans l'install Win, et compris dans la licence (si par exemple tu achtes un ordi neuf), ou bien ce ne sont pas des vrais partenaires (ce qui est le cas), et on te propose de payer s tu le veux..


L on joue sur la crdulit du gogo, et sur le fait qu'une fois install il prfrera payer plutt que de changer...

----------


## raphchar

Si il existe des versions payantes, c'est pas pour rien. Il faut payer les crateurs. Lisez la licence de la version payante et de la version gratuite. Ensuite comparez, la est la diffrence.

raphchar

----------


## entreprise38

> Aprs il y a certainement des gogos administratifs qui se laissent attirer par "la scurit payante est meilleure que la gratuite", et les "outils pour firewall, intranet, et autres BDs", mais


Si ces gogos prennent des versions payantes, c'est : 
- parce que la plupart des solutions de scurit sont payantes ds lors que l'on sort de l'usage strictement personnel.
- si effectivement on peut penser ( juste titre) que les versions gratuites offrent le mme niveau de scurisation, il ne faut pas oublier que les versions payantes offrent souvent de relles solutions d'administration et de configuration avance. Ds lors que tu as la charge d'un parc informatique, a a son importance.

Aprs oui, c'est vrai, nous devons aussi supporter les neuneux hurlant haut et fort "c'est gratuit donc c'est nul", malheureusement.

----------


## RideKick

> Si il existe des versions payantes, c'est pas pour rien. Il faut payer les crateurs.


Encore une ide reue......
Les crateurs de logiciel open source et/ou gratuit pour les utilisations personnelles font a pour le plaisir ....dsolant.....
Comme l'a dit *entreprise38* ils se rmunrent sur les licences professionnelles, le support, la maintenance, la formation on est sur un modle conomique beaucoup mieux pens que "Si tu achte pas mon logiciel pour surfer sur le web je vais crever de faim ..."

----------


## raphchar

> Les crateurs de logiciel open source et/ou gratuit pour les utilisations personnelles font a pour le plaisir


Et bien justement surtout pour un antivirus, si a ne protge pas efficacement, faut pas se plaindre aprs: il a juste t fait pour le plaisir, alors ...

Je me vois mal travailler toute ma vie sur un antivirus juste pour le fun.

raphchar

----------


## RideKick

> Et bien justement surtout pour un antivirus, si a ne protge pas efficacement, faut pas se plaindre aprs: il a juste t fait pour le plaisir, alors ...
> 
> Je me vois mal travailler toute ma vie sur un antivirus juste pour le fun.
> 
> raphchar


Je crois que tu n'as pas dtect l'ironie dans ma phrase ...

----------


## shenron666

> Et bien justement surtout pour un antivirus, si a ne protge pas efficacement, faut pas se plaindre aprs: il a juste t fait pour le plaisir, alors ...
> 
> Je me vois mal travailler toute ma vie sur un antivirus juste pour le fun.


faudrait peut-etre lire aussi la rponse des autres foromeurs :



> Comme l'a dit *entreprise38* ils se rmunrent sur les licences professionnelles, le support, la maintenance, la formation on est sur un modle conomique beaucoup mieux pens que "Si tu achte pas mon logiciel pour surfer sur le web je vais crever de faim ..."


l'anti virus gratuit n'est pas gratuit pour le fun
il n'est pas non plus gratuit tout court, il a des restrictions, et ces restrictions interviennent le plus souvent dans le cadre professionnel
tout comme un shareware  usage illimit mais dont certaines fonctionnalits sont inhibes et tu paies pour dbloquer les droits d'utilisation

de plus, distribuer un anti virus gratuitement sous licence "usage non commercial" permet aussi de toucher plus de clients potentiels car plus il y aura d'utilisateurs qui utiliseront l'outil gratuit plus il y a de chance qu'on parle de cet outil et mieux le gratuit sera plus il y aura de chance qu'on en parle en bien et au final a dbouche vers plus de licences

c'est ce qu'on appelle un modle conomique
pas du fun  ::marteau::

----------


## raphchar

Quand on lit a:
http://www./actualite/16-mcafee-kasp...antivirus.html
on se dit de toutes faons si on veut me pirater on me piratera.

----------


## Invit

Salut




> Mais peut-on vraiment se fier  un antivirus gratuit ?


Bien entendu les versions payantes des antivirus gratuits n'apostent que des amliorations bnignes 

Certains antivirus Payants sont Largement moins bons que les Payants   

Cordialement,
*Sayce*

----------


## hwoary

C'est juste un avis personnel.

Prenez Nod32 (payant) et comparez le a Avast : il n'y a pas photo => Nod32 est repute pour sa legerete, et je confirme : on ne sent pas qu'il est la. Pourtant il est redoutable d'efficacite ! Avast ne voit pas tout et est plus lourd. Concernant les nouveaux virus inconnus, Nod32 possede quelques outils tels que ThreatSense, la detection de programmes tournant ayant un comportement dangereux et/ou suspect, la detection de DLL et EXE modifies, le mode heuristique... Bref rien ne passe !

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de tester AVG donc je ne peux emettre d'avis.

Quant a la discussion "payant => mieux", pour celles et ceux qui le pensent, je vous conseille de retourner chez France Telecom qui pratique encore les tarifs payants vers les telephones fixes... et dites-moi si c'est "mieux".

Pour la creation de logiciels gratuits/libres, quelqu'un a argumente sur le fait que les createurs gagnaient de l'argent sur le support, la maintenance... Je travaille dans une entreprise utilisant Linux, et jamais ils n'ont paye quoique ce soit pour du support ou de la maintenance => Google/Bing est notre ami  ::ccool:: 
Je vois mal d'ailleurs le type qui aurait installe Linux, OpenOffice, Firefox (et pourquoi pas ?  ::aie:: ) et qui irait payer pour du support. => il s'y connait un minimum en informatique, et s'il n'a pas la solution, il sait ou aller la chercher.
Last but not least, les versions professionnelles, cad destinees aux entreprises, seraient payantes. Alors dans ce cas la, il n'y a meme pas a reflechir : l'utilisateur choisira une version payante digne de ce nom, issu d'une grande entreprise serieuse (cad pas Norton), et paiera pour des services professionnels et garantis (car pas open-source : "ni untel ou untel ne pourra etre tenu responsable pour...").

----------


## RideKick

> Pour la creation de logiciels gratuits/libres, quelqu'un a argumente sur le fait que les createurs gagnaient de l'argent sur le support, la maintenance... Je travaille dans une entreprise utilisant Linux, et jamais ils n'ont paye quoique ce soit pour du support ou de la maintenance => Google/Bing est notre ami


C'est moi qui est avanc cet argument en effet mais a ne pas confondre : 

- Le support payant sur les produits open source n'est pas une obligation c'est un modle conomique certain l'adopte d'autres non.
- Et google/bing sont des amis quand quelqu'un  la rponse voir quand l'entreprise ne fait pas payer le support, dans le cas inverse le support est fait par tlphone ou forum priv et google/bing ne peut rien ...

Maintenant tu as une boite franaise dont la spcialit est de vendre des fork sur mesure de grands logiciels l'exemple concret est openoffice, un client demande un fork, l'entreprise le fait, le revend et le redistribue  openoffice si le client est ok pourtant le client n'a pas pay openoffice ...

Le tout pour dire que le modle : je paie le logiciel pour faire vivre les auteurs n'est pas unique. Du coups open source ne veut pas dire : les auteurs vivent d'amour et d'eau fraiche.

Et maintenant pour le dbat initial : payant ne veut pas tout le temps dire mieux.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Juste une petite note sur AVG. Je l'utilise depuis un peu plus de 5 ans et j'en suis content, et pourtant... Suite  une erreur de dbutant, mon laptop sous vista s'est pris un troyen. AVG n'a rien vu/rien fait. Grandes manoeuvres, nettoyage  la main en mode sans chec, etc. Et l je me dis, tien et si je lanais windows defender pour voir ? Et l, miracle, il l'a trouv et nettoy. Depuis je crache un petit peu moins sur MS  ::mouarf:: 

Cela dit AVG reste un bon AV, mais de toute faon, le meilleur antivirus est entre nos deux oreilles...

----------


## BugFactory

> Quand on lit a:
> http://www./actualite/16-mcafee-kasp...antivirus.html
> on se dit de toutes faons si on veut me pirater on me piratera.


Pourquoi fermer ma porte  cl? De toute faon si un cambrioleur veut entrer il entrera.  ::roll::  Oh, et ton lien est cass.

----------


## raphchar

> Je vois mal d'ailleurs le type qui aurait installe Linux, OpenOffice, Firefox (et pourquoi pas ? ) et qui irait payer pour du support.


+1



> => il s'y connait un minimum en informatique, et s'il n'a pas la solution, il sait ou aller la chercher.


->Pas sr

Tout dpend de ce qu'il veut faire, mais s'il veut dpenser plus de temps pour du gratuit (! non de l'open !) qu'il ne se plaingne pas quand ca bugge. 

En plus une fois que le nouveau virus (on parce d'antivirus ici) y est sur l'ordi (ou pire : sur son rseau local) il faut qu'il soit rudement bon pour tre meilleur que l'anti virus gratuit qui n'a pas su bloquer le virus qu'il a dtect (parce que oui les antivirus gratuits savent souvent mal bloquer les saletes).

----------


## shenron666

celui qui installe et utilise du libre sait o aller chercher l'information... quand elle existe et qu'elle est... "libre"
souvent le support, c'est pour des logiciels "pro" ou du "sur mesure"
c'est pas parce que tu es sous windows que tout est payant
et ce n'est pas parce que tu es sous linux que tout est libre et gratuit
et encore une fois, "libre" et "open source" c'est diffrent




> les antivirus gratuits savent souvent mal bloquer les saletes


c'est ce que j'appelle une ide reue, un apriori ou encore un mauvais choix
pour dvelopper l'ide de fond des anti virus gratuits, si la version gratuite n'est pas capable de bloquer un virus, pourquoi la version payante en serait capable ? non a donne une mauvaise image

cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas t "vrol"
en fait, la dernire fois remonte  quelque chose comme 3 ans, je n'arrivais pas  ouvrir un vieux zip qui contenait nombre de mes sources compiles et bien mal m'a pris de dsactiver l'anti virus
j'ai pu radiquer le virus grce  un site qui propose un anti virus gratuit en ligne

et il faut aussi faire la diffrence entre un particulier et une entreprise
les boites prennent le support soit parce qu'elles ne veulent pas s'embter
soit parce que la licence gratuite n'est pas valable pour les entreprises

----------


## webmatrix

Moi j'utilise ubuntu donc...  ::mouarf::

----------


## raphchar

> Moi j'utilise ubuntu donc...


 Donc tu as moins de risque d'tre hack ou cible de virus.

----------


## RENAO

Salut.
AVG free : Avez-vous essay les liens que vous proposez pour tlcharger l'excellente version gratuite de cet Antivirus.
Surement pas !  Vous devriez le faire avant de proposer des liens qui ne fonctionnent pas ...

----------


## shenron666

> Salut.
> AVG free : Avez vous essay les liens que vous proposez pour tlcharger l'excellente version gratuite de cet Antivirus.
> Surement pas !  Vous devriez le faire avant de proposer des liens qui ne fonctionnent pas ...


je viens d'essayer, le lien fonctionne  ::aie::

----------


## talvins

Je suis d'accord avec vous, d'autant plus que VB montre que 2 ans pas mal d'antivirus, gratuits et payants, obtiennent un score de 100 (aucun fail, pas de faux positifs).

Toutefois, j'utilise celui qui pour moi crase strictement tous les autres : NOD. Je paye une trentaine d'euros pour 2 postes par an (c'est aussi le prix d'une seule licence, mais faut bien chercher dans les offres).
Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est le meilleur depuis fort longtemps (j'ai fait pas mal de test il y a quelques annes) mais, surtout, il est *largement* plus rapide que les antivirus gratuits. En fait, c'est quasiment transparent. Trs trs loin des performances mdiocres des gratuits (et probablement de payants).
J'ai test avec antivir et avast (avast que j'installe encore sur les postes de mes amis, ou parfois celui de M$).
De plus, NOD scrute les accs web et nettoie en temps rel les malware prsent sur les pages.

Pour mes stations perso, j'utilise celui de Microsoft.
Sur mes serveurs linux (pour les scans de mail), c'est bien sr clamav.

----------


## abuzin

> *Scurit : AVG Free 9.0 est disponible*
> *Mais peut-on vraiment se fier  un anti-virus gratuit ?*


Oui, sauf si on pense que la finalit du logiciel est de payer l'diteur et non de protger sa machine.

Si l'antivirus parfait existait, on ne dvelopperait plus de nouvelles versions.

Le dveloppeur est un dieu trop imparfait pour se satisfaire de son travail. D'ailleurs l'univers volue aussi (preuve de ce que je dis).

Je n'ai jamais pay "Dieu", pourquoi je payerais un dveloppeur qui sait que son logiciel est foireux, mais qui sait aussi que son salaire vient de son patron qui ignore tout de son incomptence  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

@tout les post style "j'ai jamais eu de virus avec cet anti-virus"

Question, comment pouvez vous tre sur ? si un virus, dont le boulot c'est de ce cacher, de pas faire de vague, de pas ralentir la machine, vous a infect et que votre anti-virus le voit pas, comment savez vous que vous tes pas infect ? vous le savez pas !
Il existe des virus qui sont dtecte par aucun anti-virus, payant ou gratuit. Donc se genre de comparaisons, c'est plus inutile.

On peut a la rigueur utilise se genre de test Matousec
Pour se faire une ide de l'anti-virus adapt a nos besoins, mais mme sa ce n'est pas fiable a 100%
(tiens dailleurs, c'est un gratuit qui arrive en tte, bizarre non ? )

Juste pour rebondir sur AVG, la version payante tester par Matousec se prend un lamentable 3%.

----------


## raphchar

Personnellement, faites comme vous voulez, mais sachez que la grande diffrence entre payant et gratuit, c'est au niveaux des mises  jours que ca se passe!! Si vous ne payez pas les mises  jour seront disponibles moins rapidement.
Aprs, si vous ne tlchargez pas n'importe quoi et que vous restez sur las sites bien connu de tous, vous avez moins de chance d'attrapper un virus, mais mme google n'est pas inattaquable....

----------


## Elepole

> Personnellement, faites comme vous voulez, mais sachez que la grande diffrence entre payant et gratuit, c'est au niveaux des mises  jours que ca se passe!! Si vous ne payez pas les mises  jour seront disponibles moins rapidement.


Je demande qu'a tre convaincu ... par les preuves ... et sa va tre trs dur dans ce domaine (voir impossible)

----------


## raphchar

Mon pre travaille dans le domaine de l'informatique, gnralement quand ses clients attrapent des virus, c'est qu'ils ont des antivirus gratui comme norton

----------


## souviron34

> Mon pre travaille dans le domaine de l'informatique, gnralement quand ses clients attrapent des virus, c'est qu'ils ont des antivirus gratui comme norton


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf3::  ::mouarf3:: 


Norton, gratuit ??

Allez, retourne jouer dans ton bac  sable...

----------


## Elepole

:8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

J'ai due relire environs 30 pour tre sur de ne pas avoir une hallucination.

Bien, jespre que t'es conscient que tu viens d'atomiser le peu de crdibilit que t'avais ?
Norton coute 40$ a l'anne pour l'anti-virus seul.

----------


## Guardian

> jespre que t'es conscient que tu viens d'atomiser le peu de crdibilit que t'avais ?


Vous voil  galit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

> Vous voil  galit


Parce que j'etait crdible ?  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## raphchar

Pas plus que moi  priori.

----------


## tigzy

> Mon pre travaille dans le domaine de l'informatique, gnralement quand ses clients attrapent des virus, c'est qu'ils ont des antivirus gratui comme norton


Tu dira  ton pre que ses clients quand ils attrapent des virus, c'est quand ils vont les sites porno ou les sites de cracks, et que c'est nullement la faute de l'antivirus (gratuit ou non)

Un AV payant n'est pas forcment mieux qu'un gratuit.
Ce qui fait la force d'un AV, c'est sa ractivit, pas le nombre de modules machin-choses.  ::ccool:: 

Au passage, Norton est ULTRA-payant.
Les gratuits : Avast, Antivir, MSE, AVG.

----------


## raphchar

Dsol pour les noms, j'ai confondu!!

----------

